# -



## User93 (Jun 13, 2008)

-


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Ashanti is back*

rain on me was soooo good. her last album concrete rose i really loved too.freedom was such a good track.

her hair in her new vid is so hot too and i love that silver dress she wears


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Ashanti is back*

I FREAKING LOVE ASHANTI!!

Her songs are always great...and they are always something you can relate to. This new song of hers, The way that I love you, is exactly the situation i went through recently, down to every single word. She really knows how to capture your feelings and I just relate to all of her songs...and not to mention the video is awesome. Yes Ashanti, cut his balls off for cheating on you. She is crazy, just like me lmaooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I seriously love her. She is so underrated. Shes gorgeous....I love her!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Ashanti is back*

i love her music! and shes stunning

i wondered where she got off to lol


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Ashanti is back*


----------



## aziajs (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Ashanti is back*

I liked her first album but she fell off after that.  I am really surprised how good this new album is.


----------



## User93 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Ashanti is back*

-


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Ashanti is back*

I love her earlier stuff but I am totally not feeling her new song.


----------



## MissDeViousDiVa (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Ashanti is back*

I've always liked her a lot but I was surprised by how much I loved this song when I first heard it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the vid too lol she looks so creepy at the end. 

I want a screencap of the one scene where it shows the back of her head. Her hair is so hot, I've been trying to get mine done like that before I saw this but I never know how to describe it well to my stylist.


----------



## babiid0llox (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Ashanti is back*

OMG I know I used to play this song like 20 times in a row...and the video. Haha that sounds kinda sad now. And I agree with CantAffordMac she is so underrated! Plus she's gorgeous, especially in that video.


----------



## Brittni (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Ashanti is back*

She's one of the only good ones on her label. So of course they have to start getting her back in the game. lol. But I'm happy for it, I agree that she's great and I like her music. Just wish Aalyiah could come back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 2pac. Ohhh boy. lol


----------



## aimee (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Ashanti is back*

oh i love her


----------



## Celly (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Ashanti is back*

I loved her album Concrete Rose. She is not the best singer vocally. But I really love her lyrics. She a great song writer.


----------



## User93 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Ashanti is back*

-


----------



## user68 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Ashanti is back*

-


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Ashanti is back*

So, Ashanti is back and better than ever... but what happened to JaRule?
LOL

She's definitely very talented.


----------



## marissa762 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Ashanti is back*

Have you seen her on PUNK'D ????


----------

